# UGLE Solomon Programme



## Glen Cook (Sep 12, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/194511443981386/posts/1859213647511149/


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 13, 2018)

Very informative.


----------



## coachn (Sep 13, 2018)

Their focus and delivery looks strangely familiar


----------

